# Weird. A 77 Sting Ray that I actually like. A lot.



## Jim Barnard (Apr 16, 2019)

I never wanted one of these before. I hated later Rays and the extra dip in the chain guard, the riskless  trigger shifters, the shortened and cheapened fender, the horrible reflectors... the list goes on.





This one seems to be different. Although the color "Sunset Orange" looked terrible on most bikes that I have seen, this one topped by the black saddle and in the condition it is in, is very cool. (Baaa, not cool orange... just cool) 

Is this the last year with the tall and proud stance with tall sissy and handle bars? Not sure, but this makes me think that maybe there are a few Rays made after 73 that deserve love too.




It is so nice to find a bike in this condition. This kid must have been hit by a road sweeper in late 77 and perhaps this bike was enshrined in his room with his Bay City Roller records and Power Rangers until the big Estate Sale in 2018 or so. Well, I salute this kid and his well preserved bicycle, even if it's a post 73 model.


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 17, 2019)

Jim 
I love it!  I too like the 75-78 Stingrays! The Orange I feel is very rarely seen on the later Coaster Rays.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 17, 2019)

Now that Pacific china cycles are spitting out garbage sting-ray, cheap copies for 500 <  bucks, yeah, them's late 70's rays are beginning to looks much more attractive. [grin]


----------



## unregistered (Apr 17, 2019)

Couldn’t agree more and Sunset Orange is a cool color! I used to avoid the later ones like the plague but finally found a Kool Lemon Ray locally and had to swoop it. It’s a ‘76 and a great rider. I love it: 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-1976-kool-lemon-sting-ray.141931/

Still, would love to find a KL chainguard without the dip to swap out...


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 17, 2019)

Very nice !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 26, 2019)

id take that off your hands


----------



## 68avenger5 (Apr 28, 2019)

Did not know they were made that late,I was driving at that time and bicycles were not where I was paying any attention to.


----------



## schwinnray (May 29, 2019)

im still interested


----------



## bicyclebuff (May 30, 2019)

Not a schwinn lover but its in great shape


----------



## Jim Barnard (May 30, 2019)

schwinnray said:


> im still interested



Hi,

I went to the basement a took pics and hesitated... and delayed sending them... and since I am  skittish about making a deal I guess I will hold her for a while. You will be first right of refusal.

Jim


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 30, 2019)

Here's one I sold a few years ago,  wish I'd  kept it.


----------

